# 32nd Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet September 29 - October 1, 2017



## jrapoza (Aug 9, 2017)

32nd Annual Fall Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet

We have teamed up with the Velo Drome to make the weekend better than ever.

Event: 3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station. 

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date: Friday September 29th, September 30th and October 1st  2017.

1. Free Spectator and general admission. 

2. Friday September 29th, Gates open at 4:00 PM. Which means please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds prior to 4:00 PM.

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days. which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 per day.

Vendor Setup is Friday September 29th at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday, Sept 1,  swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators.

Sunday Oct  1st, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators.

Swap meet ends at 1:00 Everyone must exit the Fire Department fair grounds. 
Why 1:00 you ask? The wonderful staff at the Fire Station need time off on the weekend.

I would like to remind everyone that the Trexlertown Fire Department is private property and everyone needs to respect their property and act accordingly.

Thinking of staying in a hotel here is a link to the local Trexlertown hotels. Hotels and motels fill up fast. Book early they fill up fast. There is always something happening in this area every year.
https://www.google.com/search?gs_ivs=1&q=Trexlertown+Pennsylvania+hotels#tts=0

If you have any questions please phone at 508-558-5129 or email me and I will be happy to answer all questions.

I ask everyone who reads this email to post it every where possible and forward this email to everyone possible.

I thank everyone in advance and we will see you at the swap meet. Joe Rapoza 508-558-5129


----------



## monark-man (Sep 1, 2017)

thanks for having the show Joe.  /////////////////monark-man


----------



## morton (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks for continuing the show despite an unbelievable run of rotten weather.  I attend every year.   I expect to be there Sat/Sun, and hoping to set up to sell on Sunday.

We are over over over over due for decent weather.

Would hate to lose this event.  Please come out CABERS and support the show.


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 11, 2017)

monark-man said:


> thanks for having the show Joe.  /////////////////monark-man




Thank you for attending every year.


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 11, 2017)

morton said:


> Thanks for continuing the show despite an unbelievable run of rotten weather.  I attend every year.   I expect to be there Sat/Sun, and hoping to set up to sell on Sunday.
> 
> We are over over over over due for decent weather.
> 
> Would hate to lose this event.  Please come out CABERS and support the show.


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 11, 2017)

I will not let it die.  I have attended this swap for about 25 years now. 

It is up the public to attend.  

I post it everywhere possible. 

I ask everyone to do the same.  

I do not use US mail anymore.  For every 10 I was sending out 6 would come back. 

I ask everyone please send it to your friends, post it on Facebook and all the bicycle related sites possible. 

I thank everyone in advance and I will see you at the swap meet.  Any questions please feel free to call me 
508 558 5129. 

Thank you, Joe


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 13, 2017)

I will be their Saturday with a few things  always a good start to Hershey week


----------



## Puruconm (Sep 18, 2017)

YES


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 27, 2017)

We are on our way to Trexlertown. 

 If anyone has any questions please feel free to call me. 508 558 5129.  

Always room for one more. You do not need to pre-pay or sign up.  

The weather looks great for the weekend. 

The rules are show up when you want after 4:00pm Friday September 29, 2017, 

Respect the Fire Departments property.  Be nice to one another. 

Please be ready to depart the Fire Department property Sunday October 1, 2017 at 1:00 pm. 

If you brought it with you take home with you.  

Thank you very much see you at swap meet.  Joe Rapoza 50-558-5129


----------



## morton (Sep 28, 2017)

I started a thread here:   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/trexlertown-bike-show-this-weekend.118376/#post-786946

What are you bringing.....??????


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 29, 2017)

Hope someone takes some pictures love to see what's there . Have to work all weekend . Again lol


----------

